# Woman Charged With Malicious Castration



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ouch! :xbones:

----------------------------

Woman Charged With Malicious Castration

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,240159,00.html


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW that much damsge with her bare hands


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Malicious Castration


Ahh, this would be to differentiate it from non-malicious castration............


----------

